# PantherPro CSM



## mesquite dog (Sep 4, 2011)

Thinkin about gettin a 26" PantherPro mill to go with my stihl 660, anybody used one?


----------



## showrguy (Sep 5, 2011)

i got one from him a couple of weeks ago but have not used it yet..
looks to be very well built..
mine is 42", you can always make it shorter for smaller bars..


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 5, 2011)

not a bad CSM for the money, it's a bit heavy due to the fact it's made of steel but it's well built, one thing I will say is, don't over tighten the set bolts or you'll mess up the rails.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/162575.htm thread with mine in use...


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Rftreeman, that`s a nice lookin job you`ve done there. The mill I`m lookin at is one of the carriage type mills, similar to Norwood`s porta mill, but with 12 in. more capacity, and cheaper to boot! He`s sellin them on ebay with shipping included for the buy it now price and still cheaper than Norwood. I guess I`ll just chew on this for awhile before I make a decision.


----------



## showrguy (Sep 6, 2011)

call him direct, skip feebay, kim is a nice guy...


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2011)

mesquite dog said:


> Thanks for the link Rftreeman, that`s a nice lookin job you`ve done there. The mill I`m lookin at is one of the carriage type mills, similar to Norwood`s porta mill, but with 12 in. more capacity, and cheaper to boot! He`s sellin them on ebay with shipping included for the buy it now price and still cheaper than Norwood. I guess I`ll just chew on this for awhile before I make a decision.


 
I chewed for a long time also but was pretty pleased with my product, if the one you are looking at is built as well as the one I have I think you'll be pleased also, I think he builds them after they are ordered so you may have a slight waiting period there but well worth the wait for the money saved...they have a website I do believe but I can't post the link cause I'm not sure if he is a sponsor here or not so I don't want to open that can of worms again....


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replys and advice guys, I`m gonna get in touch with him and see what I can get going. Once I get situated and my mill up and running, I`ll be back with a post and some pics.


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 8, 2011)

I like these mill frames. The weight helps and they can be disassembled in moments for transport. Due to my camera needing repair this is the only decent shot of my 60" frame.
View attachment 198342


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 8, 2011)

kpantherpro said:


> Mesquite Dog,
> Thanks for looking at my chainsaw mills, I'd love you to buy one of my mills obviously, and i do stand behind each and everyone that goes out, the 26" is a solid design and very easy to use,you'll love it, I can almost guarantee an ear to ear grin when you use it, it's quite a feeling milling your own lumber. I even have handicapped people in wheelchairs who run 'em, alot are using my mills to make extra money in these hard times. nice feature about my Panther pro carraige mills is you don't have to lift the log up to comfortably mill it,just roll it or skid it on. "showrguy" has the panthermill 2 which was built to exceed my previous design,as well as others costing twice as much. "Rftreeman" has the original panthermill which is still an excellant mill,but yes overtightening was a problem( with the panthermill 2 the design has changed quite a bit) My mills have come a long way since i started this, and i am sure you won't be dissappointed, i hope to be around along time and someday be a major contributor to this site as well as this industry.
> Another thing is i provide lifetime support on my mills so I'm always here if you need answers, and I do have a 30 day return policy so if you're not happy just call me up and tell me so, and I'll make it right. I don't think i'll be breaking any rules by posting a link since it's been done before from this site, and since there is a discussion you should be as informed about my mills as possible, and I am hoping once my website is done to exchange links with this site. As of right now the info on my website about my pro mill is minmal, but by this weekend more info as well as sizes, and pricing should be available. there is info and pricing on my other mills as well, please take a look and give me a try, I don't think you'll be disappointed. I do take alot of pride in my mills, I'm sure anyone you talk too can attest to the quality, and they are made here in the U.S.A by me.
> 
> anyway here's the link Panther Chainsaw Mills



hello, nice to meet ya! Thanks for the reply, I will check out your site for info and get in touch with you soon. Tell me, is it preferable to order a mill from your ebay store or just contact you direct? Any price differences?


----------



## BobL (Sep 8, 2011)

It's interesting to see the development of these mills and given the prices they seem to be good value for money.

One thing that confuses me is the cub mill is described as "Our double clamp designs . . . . ." but the photos shows the cub as a "bolt to the bar mill"


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 8, 2011)

BobL said:


> It's interesting to see the development of these mills and given the prices they seem to be good value for money.
> 
> One thing that confuses me is the cub mill is described as "Our double clamp designs . . . . ." but the photos shows the cub as a "bolt to the bar mill"


 
g`day Bob, I have been looking at the panther pro site and I believe the description as a double clamp design is in reference to the panthermill 2. He does describe the cub mill as a single clamp platform, perhaps you mis-read?


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Bob, I just checked out some of the links in your sig, i.e. BIL Mill to 880 and all I can say is


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2011)

mesquite dog said:


> g`day Bob, I have been looking at the panther pro site and I believe the description as a double clamp design is in reference to the panthermill 2. He does describe the cub mill as a single clamp platform, perhaps you mis-read?


 
It appears I have. :bang:


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 13, 2011)

Well boys, the "dog" has chewed on this bone long enough, so I went and ordered myself a 26 in mill from Kim. I can`t wait to get it and let`r rip  Now I have to do what a dog does, and that`s get to fetch`in some wood to run! :chainsawguy:


----------



## showrguy (Sep 13, 2011)

congrats to you for your purchase, i'm sure you'll be pleased...

edit;;;
i forgot to mention earlier in this thread that when you get your mill from kim, he sends along some paperwork with some info and instruction, along with his contact info, ect..
but he also has in there for people to check out the milling forum right here on arborist site, says there's some really smart cookies that hang out here (or something like that), i thought that was pretty damn cool of him to plug this site and you experts...... don't you ??


----------



## mesquite dog (Sep 13, 2011)

showrguy said:


> congrats to you for your purchase, i'm sure you'll be pleased...
> 
> edit;;;
> i forgot to mention earlier in this thread that when you get your mill from kim, he sends along some paperwork with some info and instruction, along with his contact info, ect..
> but he also has in there for people to check out the milling forum right here on arborist site, says there's some really smart cookies that hang out here (or something like that), i thought that was pretty damn cool of him to plug this site and you experts...... don't you ??


 
Very cool of him indeed! But then,what do we expect, he`s one of us! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Talltom (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, Kim. I was looking at your cub unit for use with my existing chain saw as an alternative to a Prazi beam cutter. Can the saw be angled to 90 degrees (straight up and down) and can it be fixed in this position?


----------

